# new green belts



## matt.m (Nov 17, 2008)

A few weeks ago I gave my class a really hard test.  I was so happy.  They worked so hard to prep and they passed with flying colors.  Before I teach them anymore techniques, green to brown 3rd I have been teaching them nothing but counter techniques.  Drill and drill and drill some more.

I have a few more students left to test, medical absences.  It is great, I was so proud of their determination and grit.


----------



## Drac (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats to all...


----------



## stickarts (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

